# Disclosure stuff..



## LeftCoast (Nov 12, 2010)

I've been reading about this full disclosure stuff.

It confuses me.

Being in the marine business as it were..

A) In no way are we to post any links to our business. (Damned if you do)

B) We are required to give a full disclosure of our business. (Damned if you don't)

I, ah.. Well.. Doesn't the two seem kinda' contradictory?

I own Left Coast Development. We build Stereos, LED lights and "Gasp" Sailboats.

I'm befuddled..

-jim lee


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Oh boy, you're in for it now!

Moderator, aisle 3!!


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

It's not that hard to follow. They're just trying to prevent blatant spamming/advertising. If you're in the marine industry, say so in your signature. It shows up in every post and you never have to worry about it again. 

Then you're fine as long as your posts aren't shameless plugs for your own business interests.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Some free advertising.
Is this you?
Left Coast
The Dart looks interesting. Is that keel cantilevered or rigid?
If it is you then add the link to your signature.
BTW welcome to SN.


----------



## LeftCoast (Nov 12, 2010)

Yes that's me, the keel is just raisable for trailering. It bolts down solid to the keel trunk for the actual boating part.

When I added the link to my sig. on the cruisers forum they went bonkers. Even though, I think, I'd been posting there longer than some of the moderators..

Anyway, not wanting repeat of that nonsense, I was not going to say anything at all. And that's when I read the bit about "Thou shalt disclose!".

I don't mind disclosing, just not ruffling official feathers if I do.


-jim lee


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

You can do what I do, but even though my avatar and sig have been given the "OK" by the mods numerous times, the especially ignorant still give me grief over it. It is sort of damned you do, damned if you don't situation.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

LeftCoast said:


> I don't mind disclosing, just not ruffling official feathers if I do.
> 
> -jim lee


Hi Jim.. I sent you a PM


----------



## LeftCoast (Nov 12, 2010)

Well lets see if it works..


----------



## LeftCoast (Nov 12, 2010)

Fancy.. Now, is it Ok to make Left Coast a link? Or is that over the line as it were?

-jim lee


----------



## LeftCoast (Nov 12, 2010)

While I'm at it, do you ever prune un-used user names? Because I see my favorite one was registered about 10 years ago and never used.

-jim lee


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

LeftCoast said:


> Fancy.. Now, is it Ok to make Left Coast a link? Or is that over the line as it were?


Here are the rules:

*COMMERCIAL INTERESTS AND ADVERTISING
*1. No advertising is permitted on the forums. We define advertising as any offering of goods or services to our members or linking to sites where such offerings will be made in your interest. This site is supported by paid advertising. Should you wish to advertise to SailNet's over 100,000 active members, please contact [email protected].
2. Some of the most helpful and knowledgeable members of our community are those who also are in a marine business. Due to the potential conflict of interest in your advice to members, we require that your on line signature disclose your commercial affiliation. (i.e. "Joe Sailor - President Cheap Sails Inc.")
3. Even when your signature discloses your commercial interest you may NOT recommend your service on line or initiate threads about your business or solicit members via PM or E-mail. You MAY however respond to direct questions from other members about product or service specifics. "i.e. what do I hook the yellow wire on your transponder to?"
4. While SailNet employs "Spam Filters" and other methods to prevent and weed out most commercial posts, some folks are quite creative. We ask members to hit the "report post" button to notify the moderators of any post you feel is commercial in nature.
5. You may not insert a signature in your post promoting a commercial enterprises/website unless you are a Sailnet Advertiser.

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/announ...uncements.html


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Sorry Lefty, I'm not a moderator so I guess a link in your signature is NG unless you place an ad with SN. Personal blogs are allowed and there are a lot of them out there.
A cursory glance at the Dart's hull reminded me of a boat called the Giulietta which is bit bigger and owned by a Portugese guy named Alex who runs this 'sailing forum': Anything Sailing Forum
I've met him and he is a lot of fun. He's an engineer by trade and comes to visit the US frequently for work. His ocean racer has a similar design (one off) to your Dart just bigger.
CF (and every forum is a little different I am finding) has a very particular standard for acceptable posts. I think that the moderators and standards here at SN at pretty even handed.
Speaking of ruffled feathers, I've ruffled my share.
-!)


----------



## LeftCoast (Nov 12, 2010)

Hey! "They" changed my signature line!

Boy, you just can't trust anyone can you?

-jim lee


----------

